# Want to play Guess the Breed?



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

*It's Magic!!*

So time to let the cat...or I guess dog in this case...out of the bag. 


This is Magic

I will add more pictures at the bottom to help with the breed guesses. We had been taking my son to the local shelters to let him visit with the dogs and well, this is who came home with us. He is very much in love with her and the feeling is mutual. 

Magic (originally called Queen) came from our local animal shelter (same place Hobgoblin came from). She was listed as a retriever mix and was an owner surrender. She was recently spayed and had a "cherry eye" that had been treated. Her owners released her because she was "too hard to keep at home", basically AC picked her up running loose a few times and they didn't want to pay the fine to come get her again. She is and amazingly sweet dog, gets along with everyone, kids (she loves kids), men, women, other dogs (she takes a few minutes to warm up but after that she loves to rough house, play tug, and snuggle), she is a little confused about the cat but she isn't aggressive with her. She does have prey drive but she isn't at all uncontrollable. 

She has no training or house manners really but she isn't bad. She mostly just lays around in the house. We've had some issues with begging, and door bolting (kind of can see how escaping would be an issue if you weren't careful) she does pull badly on a leash so that is going to be something we work on. She is housebroken which is so nice. She has been here several days and no accidents, no stress either, it is like she was always here. She prefers to do her business on leash so I walk her several times a day, not always fun with the pulling but she gets better each time, unless she is really excited (like when we went to the park). 

Now for the fun things about her. She is 37lbs but only about 16inches tall. There is no fat on her though, just lots of muscle. She walks like a bulldog (reminds me of Duke really) and when she starts pulling she digs into the ground and just goes. It is like trying to move a dog 3 times her size. She has brindle on her legs, bulgy/sad eyes and big bat ears. She has a giant bark when she wants to but mostly she makes this weird sound that is sort of like a toddler talking. Her tail is stumpy and it was obviously broken at some point and never set (it is long healed now). Her fur is super soft, but not like a pit bull, it is way longer. She loves cuddle time but she is also active, she reminds me of Stitch from the Disney movie. She can climb straight up the rock walls at the playground or bunny hop sideways on her back legs for at least 10ft. She is very athletic. 

I know you really want to see the pics so here they are




She and Hobs actually crash on the couch together a ton, they are best buddies now.




better picture of her brindling and of course she has a paracord collar now


----------



## R3DOGS (Jun 29, 2014)

*Wow , I have no idea but she sure is amazing .. Congrats on finding such a wonderful friend .. *


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to throw out a wild guess as just like R3DOGS, I too, have no clue. But I'll go out and say Shepherd/Kelpie/? mix?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, she is a real sweetie. Her arrival seems to be helping my son heal which is what we were hoping for. 

I had not considered Kelpie as a possible mix for her but it does make sense. I had been thinking maybe GSD in there somewhere but her size throws me off. People stop me every time I walk her to ask what she is (far more often than with any of my other dogs) and the longer they look it seems the more confused they get LOL. Everyone is surprised by her age, she is almost 2 according to her original owners, everyone guesses she is a puppy. Usually people guess retriever mix or pit bull mix then back off and start guessing again based on her size and the fact that she won't be growing. It doesn't really matter, but it is a lot of fun to guess anyway.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

you better bring this cutie when we meet up... so pretty! What about shar pei mix? My mom had a pei mix in the same size range as her. Her face/muzzle are very pei to me.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I'm going to throw out a wild guess as just like R3DOGS, I too, have no clue. But I'll go out and say Shepherd/Kelpie mix?


Shepherd is the first thing I thought when I saw her. She's beautiful.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

kelpie/pit?


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Shar pei minpin?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm gonna go WAAAY out on a limb and guess MinPin x Dogue de Bordeaux. 
eta: But the ears....hmmm... Maybe Kelpie sounds more likely than Minpin...? He's super cute whatever he is!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Kayota, I can definitely bring her along. She seems to enjoy hiking and is good with other dogs. That way you can meet her and play guess the breed in person. LOL 

These are some great guesses, a lot I never would have thought of. Shepherd was one of my first thoughts too and some bully breed. I don't know if the shelter had her listed as a retriever mix because that is what her previous owners told them she was or if they just list most dogs of unknown breed as retriever mixes (most of the tiny dogs are listed as chi mixes unless they are obviously poodle mixes). Her size really throws me, makes me think of a Boston Terrier or maybe Beagle mix. Whatever she is she is spunky, sweet, and up for just about anything without being too over the top or wild. Really cool mix, and still no accidents in the house which I am totally thrilled about (also no destruction of household items, win for adopting a slightly older dog).


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Shar Pei was my first thought, too, seeing her face. It's funny how she's right around Sam's height and twice his weight, and they're both in excellent condition! Goes to show how important it is to treat every dog as an individual when figuring out what their healthy weight is.

I'm glad you found someone to fit into your family so well, and I hope this helps ease Duke's loss for you and your kids. Maybe your son can try some sports with her, since Dove isn't as good a candidate as you'd hoped? I bet she'd love weight pulling!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her weight is really surprising to me too. It is almost like some one took a big dog and then took away half her legs. LOL I was actually thinking she would enjoy weight pull or at least carting. She also always has her nose to the ground, wondering if scent work would be fun for them to get into. Not sure how hard it is for a child to get into scent work. The way she climbs she may be able to get into agility as well, I'm going to contact some of the local sport clubs as most of them prefer you do your basic obedience there too. She is really sweet so it shouldn't be hard for them to get started. I think I will work on her LLW skills first, just so she doesn't pull him off his feet when she gets excited. She is doing decent with the easy-walk harness but I just can't get it adjusted perfect on her because she is shaped sort of odd with her chest being so big. 

She does seem to helping my son a great deal. He was really struggling and things had gotten very hard for him. Obviously you can never replace a dog, and Duke was his heart, he still says Duke is his favorite even with Duke being gone but he is happier now. He asks to do things with Magic, take her places and play with her. He isn't laying awake at night crying like he had been and he isn't crawling into my bed at night saying he had a bad dream (Duke helped him sleep at night) Magic seems to be helping with that just being in a crate in his room.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, Sam's all legs and fluff, really! He's put on about a pound over the last year as he's filled out, and if we get him really active with agility or hiking or something I expect he'll put on some muscle weight, but he'll never hit over 20 without being overweight, I think. Magic looks overall stockier and more densely built. I can believe the bully guesses you're getting, too!

And that story's incredibly sweet. She sounds like just what your family and your son needs right now. Of course nothing can ever replace any lost family member, but it can sure help the healing process.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't have a breed guess, all I see is adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Something about her eyes makes me think Boston might be believable. Either way she's adorable and congratulations.

And all this size stuff? Is why Thud's not much bigger than a lab and weighs about twice as much. BONE, density, and width. Or in his case, I think, chest.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I think it is her eyes and ears or something about the faces she makes that just makes me think Boston. There is just something Bully about her that I can't put my finger on, probably what attracted my son to her though she also has the most doting and lovable personality. Even when she is being a little bowling ball. Not that she is destructive exactly, she isn't even particularly crazy in the house, just really physical I guess. She is a blast on the playground, nothing throws her. 

I need to look into some good activities for her. I think she is really up for anything. Need to get more pictures to post too. I've been bad about it with all of the dogs lately.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Magic is settling in here very well, it is like she has always been here. So far, almost a month in now, no accidents still. I have to say just her being house trained has been lovely. Her house manners are also quite nice, she isn't perfect by any stretch (she begs and will jump up on people) but she learns quickly and she is so sweet in general that she is just so easy to live with. As for the rest of her training it is going well. She already walks better on a leash though she still pulls when she is excited, she has learned sit, down, and leave it. She is a lovely little cuddle bug as well. 






She really enjoys trips to the park with the kids. We have been exploring all of the local playgrounds and she is trying out different climbing features with the kids. She certainly isn't afraid of an adventure.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I can't believe I missed this. Congrats! She is awesome. She reminds me soooo much of Jasmine. Not so much looks wise, but personality wise.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been awful at updating this and posting pictures. The weather was bad this winter, not so much cold but wet, just soooooo wet. We had a beautiful day yesterday and the boys took their dogs out into the yard (which hubby was finally able to mow so it didn't look like a jungle) to play. So I finally have pics of Magic that aren't taken while I'm being pulled behind her. 


She put a little weight on over the winter and softened. Not enough activity more than anything. Some of her walks had to be cut short and we couldn't go out to play as much with the constant rain. She will be back in shape in no time. I also found a local club that offers all sorts of sports we are checking out soon. 




She loves her boy




Sneeze face


with Freyja, they ran hard around the yard.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

I was hoping for more Magic pics. You know she's my fav  I really can't get over how alike her and Jazzy are personality wise. Every time I read about her, I just picture Jazz.

I hope she's bringing your son tons of joy!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

She is such a funny little dog, she grunts and snorts and bounces and is so excited about everything. She's definitely all settled in here, she is sleeping out of her crate now which is nice. We did find that she will occasionally chew little things left around the room (she likes pencils) which actually has helped me convince my son to keep his room clean LOL. They get along great and he is doing such a good job training her. He's trying to teach her to climb the ladder on his bed right now, it is hilarious. He wants to try out fly ball and barn hunt with her which should be a lot of fun. I'm a little concerned with her reactivity that fly ball could be a problem but barn hunt would be great with her size and prey drive.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

There are a lot of reactive dogs in flyball, it just really depends on the dog's ability to FOCUS on the ball and to be ramped up and excited and screaming about that, instead of caught up in all the other dogs being ramped up and screaming about their turn to get the ball 

She is so stinking cute.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

CptJack said:


> There are a lot of reactive dogs in flyball, it just really depends on the dog's ability to FOCUS on the ball and to be ramped up and excited and screaming about that, instead of caught up in all the other dogs being ramped up and screaming about their turn to get the ball
> 
> She is so stinking cute.


That's interesting. I've noticed that Jazz is barely dog reactive now that the birds and critters are out. She is SO focused on them that she no longer cares as much about dogs.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, one of my best tools handling Molly's reactivity is to focus her on a ball or frisbee. When she's playing the game she does. not. care. about anything. People, dogs, animals, farm equipment, whatever. It's not perfect and classes are sometimes really hard, but it's very, very useful. 

Unlike bunnies and Thud. If I could wave one of those around in front of his face, life would be easier


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I think we may just have to try it and see. She is actually really friendly, she just barks. I don't know if she can manage to focus with other dogs around though since we haven't tried anything like it before. After she gets to know a dog it is all good she just wants to play, it is leading up to the meeting that she looks like a raving lunatic.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah, Molly is similar. Give it a go, prepare to put in some work on focus (watch me, desensitization, distance) type things and then just see where you end up. Who knows.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

The facility has some other classes that look good as well as some basic manners classes so we can always give something else a try if Flyball isn't for her. They were really open to having a junior handler as well which is great.


----------



## TheDarkestMinds (Feb 28, 2015)

She resembles a pit/gsd a friend of my family owned. I wish I had a picture of her. She was colored like a gsd saddle back and all, gsd ears etc...But she was smaller and had the body build and face of a pit. 

But I honestly don't know...I just needed to say OMG SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you! I think the best description I've heard was when one of the fly ball people said she was like an ACD that ran into a wall. LOL


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I usually discourage my large dogs from wrestling in the house. They are goofy and tend to break things. Well we had a record breaking rainy month so there was no sending them out to play, I could barely even get them out for walks. So I broke the rules and let them have at it.













We actually wore Magic out (I let Freyja play with her, then let Lad play with her, she was pretty tired by the end)


----------



## Terri_V (Jun 4, 2015)

I see min pin, GSD, and maybe some type of bully mix maybe? She's adorable..... Congratulations on the new addition!


----------

